#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

## jaivinder

*  IIT GOA B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus*



YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Airport:
*
Nearest Airport: Goa International Airport

Distance from Airport: 35km

*Railway Station:
*
Nearest Railway Station: Madgaon Junction Railway Station

Distance from Railway Station: 24km

*COURSES OFFERED (B-Tech):
*
Computer Science & Engineering

Electrical Engineering

Mechanical Engineering

*SEAT MATRIX:
*
*Total Sheet for Engineering Courses:
*
*Branch*
*Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
30

Electrical Engineering
30

Mechanical Engineering
30

Total
90




*Sheet for General Category* 
*Branch*
*OP Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
15

Electrical Engineering
15

Mechanical Engineering
15

*Total*
*45*



*Sheet for OBC Category:*
*Branch*
*OBC-NCL Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
8

Electrical Engineering
7

Mechanical Engineering
8

*Total*
*23*



*Sheet for SC Category:*
*Branch*
*SC Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
4

Electrical Engineering
5

Mechanical Engineering
4

*Total*
*13*



*Sheet for ST Category:*
*Branch*
*ST Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
2

Electrical Engineering
2

Mechanical Engineering
2

*Total*
*6*



*Sheet for General-PwD Category:*
*Branch*
*OPPD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
1

Electrical Engineering
0

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*1*



*Sheet for OBC-PwD Category:*
*Branch*
*OBC-NCL-PD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
1

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*1*



*Sheet for SC-PwD Category:*
*Branch*
*OBC-NCL-PD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
1

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*1*



*Sheet for ST-PwD Category:*
*Branch*
*STPD Seats*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0

Electrical Engineering
0

Mechanical Engineering
0

*Total*
*0*



*CUTOFF RANKS (First Round):

**General*

*Branch name*
*OPO*
*OPC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
2790
4408

Electrical Engineering
4444
6101

Mechanical Engineering
5583
6308







*OBC*

*Branch name*
*BCO*
*BCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
1312
1834

Electrical Engineering
2386
2695

Mechanical Engineering
2556
2714





*SC*

*Branch name*
*SCO*
*SCC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
634
915

Electrical Engineering
1081
1382

Mechanical Engineering
650
1260





*ST*

*Branch name*
*STO*
*STC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
439
489

Electrical Engineering
556
610

Mechanical Engineering
596
603





*General-PwD*

*Branch name*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
131
131

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0





*OBC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*BCPDO*
*BCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
43
43

Mechanical Engineering
0
0





*SC-PwD*

*Branch name*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0





*ST-PwD*

*Branch name*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Computer Science and Engineering
0
0

Electrical Engineering
0
0

Mechanical Engineering
0
0




*CUTOFF RANKS (Second Round):*

Not released yet.

*FEE STRUCTURE:

*INSTITUTE FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
Rs-2,000

One Time Fees
Rs-5,000

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
Rs-1,00,000

Other fees (per Semester)
Rs-3,750

Annual Fees
Rs-126

*Total*
*Rs-1,10,876*




HOSTEL FEE

*Particulars*
*Amount*

Mess Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
Rs-1,000

Hostel Seat Rent (per Semester)
Rs-500

Electricity & Water charges (per Semester)
Rs-2,500

Hostel Establishment Charges (per Semester)
Rs-2,000

Contribution to Hostel Subsidy (per Semester)
Rs-6,000

Mess Advance (Six Monthly)
Rs-13,000

*Total*
*Rs-25,000*





*PLACEMENTS:

*First batch to pass out in 2020.

*Let me know if you want know more updates.
*





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Jammu B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus IIT Madras B-tech Admission 2016 Cut-Off, Fee, Placements and Campus

----------

